# Need help building new gaming rig...



## g00sEgg (Jun 11, 2013)

So...I've been out of the hardcore PC gaming scene for a while. Was just wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction. I'm looking to be able to play most games...but not beast mode yet. Something I can upgrade as I go. I mainly play FPS's, MMO's and games like DoTA2 and LoL. I play on my laptop but it's time to step it up again.


----------



## g00sEgg (Jun 12, 2013)

C'mon. I know we have PC gamers here that can help me a bit.
Thinking about going with this for now http://www.gamersnexus.net/pc-builds/46-pcbuildupg/1091-cheap-bastard-april-build


----------



## Constiello (Jun 12, 2013)

Good shit there, and for a wonderful price.

I would also get the add on computer cooler, because if you intend to over clock that baby as time comes then she may end up over heating (shit happen)


----------



## g00sEgg (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't plan on overdoing it right away. Will def. need the cooler as time goes on and I turn her into a beast.

PS. I put everything in a cart on Tigerdirect and it came out to like 560...rather than getting everything on dif. sites and paying shipping for 12 dif. items. lol


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 12, 2013)

personally i dont like msi boards.. when i build mine i used 

asus crosshair v -board
dual radeon 5700HD -card
amd phenom II x4 3.21mhz
4gb ram
698gb hard drive


----------

